# Lip pain/swelling



## jsims (Dec 26, 2011)

What is the proper code for lip pain/swelling?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 26, 2011)

cheilodynia - 528.5


----------



## jsims (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

